# RESOLVED: Rehoming 2 males-both nuetered - Kansas area



## fuzz16 (Feb 12, 2011)

after much debate and arguements and looking at other options i have decided to let these two go. my daughters allergies are getting bad and its just not fair to her as hard as it is for me to have to rehome them. tried feeding hay just outside where she wasnt around it, didnt help. so its something else from them. then on top of that i just dont feel like their getting adequete attention like they did. while i stay at home now i always find myself busy with cleaning or playing with my daughter or going out.

Sam is a 11 month old nuetered broken orange english lop. he is quite the lover but doesnt like being held. he loved attention and will crawl into your lap for pets and treats. they love them some cheerios. he has never bit and still working on potty training












Sebille, Sebi, is a 1.5 year old VM opal holland lop with the prettiest blue eyes. hes a tiny boy at barely 3lbs but he has very cute petite features. he is super sweet and tolerates being held by my 2.5 year old daughter. he mostly ignores people during run time but will beg for attention in the cage and loves his nose pets. hes a lot better about


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 14, 2011)

So sorry it has come to this. *fingers crossed*


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 14, 2011)

I used to have a horrid time with allergies til I got shots. Still have to wear gloves when handling hay, but don't spend half a day trying to launch my nose into orbit.ray:


----------



## fuzz16 (Feb 15, 2011)

it would be different if i had the allergies...but im not putting the rabbits over my daughter...


----------



## ChocolateBunny (Feb 15, 2011)

Im sorry you have to give these up!  But I agree, your daughter comes first. Good choice. Im sure there is someone out there just waiting to find these cuties and give them there forever homes!


----------



## nochoramet (Feb 16, 2011)

Man, if I didn't live so far away I would love to help  I hate it has come to this. Good luck finding them homes!


----------



## fuzz16 (Mar 14, 2011)

bump.

English and giant still looking for a home


----------



## Nela (Mar 16, 2011)

Suffering from severe rabbit allergies and asthma myself, I can sympathize when it has to come to this. It is unfortunate but it is very wise that you put your daughter first as it could make her very sick. I wish you the best of luck finding these guys a good home. I am sad to see them go but glad that you see the necessity. 

Big hugs!

ray:someone from here takes them...


----------



## Marrie (Mar 25, 2011)

If they still need a home I may be able to help - I sent you a PM


----------



## JadeIcing (May 2, 2011)

Any homes?


----------



## fuzz16 (May 5, 2011)

they have all been rehomed, sam and sebi went together to a woman who had experiance with rabbits and wanted to bring some into the home for her kids. i get pic updates often and their doing really great


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (May 5, 2011)

That is great news!!! Nice to get the updates instead of wondering.

Hope you are all doing well


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 5, 2011)

Blessed be. Glad to hear they went together.


----------



## fuzz16 (May 19, 2011)

doing great...missing having a bunny around a lot though...just doesnt feel right. ):


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 19, 2011)

Feel for you. We can't imagine life without bunnies.


----------



## fuzz16 (May 20, 2011)

ya, the adopters know buns come back to me if it doesnt work out for any reason


----------

